# Connection - VIP722k and Toshiba DVR620KU



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

I cannot seem to get anything to work.

The setup:
1. Toshiba DVR620KU (DVD/VCR)
2. Dish VIP722k

Explanation:
I have some recordings on the 722k DVR (TV1) that I would like to copy to a DVD on the Toshiba DVR620KU. The connections are HDMI from the 722k to the Toshiba, and HDMI to my Sanyo (late model) TV. Beautiful picture.

The problem:
Connection setup to copy from the 722k DVR to the Toshiba DVD!

Consideration:
Please make the explanation as detailed and complete as possible because I am relatively new to this.

Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The easiest may be to run RCA cables from the TV outputs into the DVD/VCR inputs.

Another option is to plug the TV1 yellow, red and white RCA outputs of the ViP722k directly into the DVD/VCR yellow, red and white INputs.

If you're feeling particularly plucky and have the cable, you can replace the yellow cable with a S-Video cable following the same path.

You CANNOT use the HDMI connection to the TV to bridge the two devices together. You'll notice that the HDMI port is conspicuously labeled "OUT". The DVD/VCR combo can only accept inputs from the four ports marked as IN.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input (no pun intended). I'll give this a try today.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The problem with using HDMI is HDCP:

----------
From the Wikipedia listing:
High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP), is a form of digital copy protection developed by Intel Corporation[1] to prevent copying of digital audio and video content as it travels across connections. Types of connections include DisplayPort (DP), Digital Visual Interface (DVI), and High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI), as well as less popular, or now defunct, protocols like Gigabit Video Interface (GVIF) and Unified Display Interface (UDI).

*The system is meant to stop HDCP-encrypted content from being played on unauthorized devices or devices which have been modified to copy HDCP content.*[2][3] Before sending data, a transmitting device checks that the receiver is authorized to receive it. If so, the transmitter encrypts the data to prevent eavesdropping as it flows to the receiver.[4]

In order to make a device that plays material protected by HDCP, the manufacturer must obtain a license from Intel subsidiary Digital Content Protection LLC, pay an annual fee, and submit to various conditions.[5][6][7] For example, the device cannot be designed to copy; it must "frustrate attempts to defeat the content protection requirements";[7] it must not transmit high definition protected video to non-HDCP receivers; and DVD-Audio material can be played only at CD-audio quality[7] by non-HDCP digital audio outputs (analog audio outputs have no quality limits).
----------

With the later DISH software updates, I get an error now on my smaller rack monitor if the larger DLP is not on or if I don't have Pass-through enabled on my AVR. It sees my monitor as a suspicious device, although it's connected via Component cables, and I get an error from the DISH box telling me all about it.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

harsh said:


> The easiest may be to run RCA cables from the TV outputs into the DVD/VCR inputs.
> 
> Another option is to plug the TV1 yellow, red and white RCA outputs of the ViP722k directly into the DVD/VCR yellow, red and white INputs.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, but I'm having a problem understanding this.

I ran the RCA cables as stated. Nothing happened but a blue screen.

So I'm wondering...do I need to remove the HDMI cable and replace it with a S-Video cable in order to copy from the DVR to the DVD/VCR? If so, what hooks to what and where?

Any more information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

usmcsgt99 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I'm having a problem understanding this.
> 
> I ran the RCA cables as stated. Nothing happened but a blue screen.
> 
> ...


Lose the HDMI, that's the root of your problem. And go with the basics. RCA - Yellow for video and Red & White for audio or S-Vid and Red & White usually are the best. A Component (RGB - Red, Green, Blue) connection - won't work either.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

S-video along with the red and white (for audio) will give you the best quality (at least for Standard Definition; HD isn't possible with a DVD recorder)


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

FarmerBob said:


> Lose the HDMI, that's the root of your problem. And go with the basics. RCA - Yellow for video and Red & White for audio or S-Vid and Red & White usually are the best. A Component (RGB - Red, Green, Blue) connection - won't work either.





jsk said:


> S-video along with the red and white (for audio) will give you the best quality (at least for Standard Definition; HD isn't possible with a DVD recorder)


I will make the S-Video cable and red/white audio cable connection when time permits and post the results.

Another question:
Can a sound bar be connected to a Samsung TV UN32EH4003FXZA ? I can't find a way to do it. My wife's TV (if Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy!).

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

usmcsgt99 said:


> I will make the S-Video cable and red/white audio cable connection when time permits and post the results.
> 
> Another question:
> Can a sound bar be connected to a Samsung TV UN32EH4003FXZA ? I can't find a way to do it. My wife's TV (if Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy!).
> ...


From what it looks like in the Users Manual, there are no outputs for audio on this model. I may be wrong, but that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If your soundbar has a passthru (Sat receiver HDMI out to soundbar HDMI in, then sound bar HDMI out to TV) maybe. What about Bluetooth from TV to soundbar ?

Maybe an analog / digital output from satellite receiver to soundbar, then onto the TV ?

Does the TV support ARC (Audio return channel (or something like that)) ?

But otherwise, I'd have to agree with Farmer Bob.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

usmcsgt99 said:


> Can a sound bar be connected to a Samsung TV UN32EH4003FXZA ?


I had a sneaking suspicion that it wasn't a Sanyo TV as you had indicated in your initial post.

The soundbar must be put in-line with the sources. The problem is that most sound bars can only work with one input device.

I concur with Farmerbob regarding the user's "pamphlet" indicating that there are NO outputs (no ARC or Bluetooth either) so you don't have any options short of using an external HDMI switch to bring everything though a sound bar. A modest AVR with speakers might make more sense from an operational standpoint.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

harsh said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that it wasn't a Sanyo TV as you had indicated in your initial post.
> 
> The soundbar must be put in-line with the sources. The problem is that most sound bars can only work with one input device.
> 
> I concur with Farmerbob regarding the user's "pamphlet" indicating that there are NO outputs (no ARC or Bluetooth either) so you don't have any options short of using an external HDMI switch to bring everything though a sound bar. A modest AVR with speakers might make more sense from an operational standpoint.


Thanks for your responses. As you can tell, I'm new at all this stuff. Just trying to learn from you guys.

Actually, I'm talking about 2 different TV's (Sanyo 42" in the den -- and Samsung 32" in the LR - my wife's TV). So in my first inquiry, it is in fact a Sanyo as stated, and in my second inquiry (about the sound bar), it is a Samsung. It does sound confusing. I should have clarified more. I haven't tackled the Samsung sound bar problem yet. That's next.

I want to finish the Sanyo connection with the DVD/VCR. I ran the S-Video OUT from the DVD/VCR TO the S-Video IN on the TV. Then I ran the red/white audio cable FROM the DVD/VCR Audio OUT TO the red/white audio IN on the TV. Still a blue screen.

What have I missed here?

BTW, what's the purpose of the HDMI switch? The sound bar is a Polk 5500.

Thanks sincerely for your help and patience.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

usmcsgt99 said:


> Thanks for your responses. As you can tell, I'm new at all this stuff. Just trying to learn from you guys.
> 
> Actually, I'm talking about 2 different TV's (Sanyo 42" in the den -- and Samsung 32" in the LR - my wife's TV). So in my first inquiry, it is in fact a Sanyo as stated, and in my second inquiry (about the sound bar), it is a Samsung. It does sound confusing. I should have clarified more. I haven't tackled the Samsung sound bar problem yet. That's next.
> 
> ...


You are probably going to be outta luck on the recording endeavor. I read the manual and they state the unit itself incorporates Copy Protection. That is probably why you are getting the blue screen. You have two brick walls in your way: 1. the DISH box; 2. the recorder. Even though it has Component inputs and an HDMI output, as I have seen with my box and my two TV's, of which both have HDCP, the DISH box after the last couple of software updates sees the smaller rack monitor as incompatible and gives me a huge page of propaganda telling me all about it. But it works when I turn on the big TV or have HDMI from the DBox turned on in my AVR. "Squeezing your pennies out of you at work."

The sound bar only has Optical, Bluetooth and Analog inputs, which the TV has none of. And no, HDMI, much less with pass-through. I think your best bet is to go HDMI to the TV and the Optical from the DISH box to the Soundbar. I have it done this way while trouble shooting HwS issues. It works great. Which wouldn't limit you to only two inputs, Optical and Analog on the Soundbar. Now I wonder if you have Hopper with Bluetooth if you could Bluetooth the Hopper to it. I never thought of that. Just free thinking here.

722 > Soundbar via Optical
722 > TV via HDMI
Turn TV Volume off and have the remote control the volume of the Soundbar.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

FarmerBob said:


> You are probably going to be outta luck on the recording endeavor. I read the manual and they state the unit itself incorporates Copy Protection. That is probably why you are getting the blue screen. You have two brick walls in your way: 1. the DISH box; 2. the recorder.


Looks like you're right. I think I've tried every possible configuration to no avail. Nothing but a blue screen. I removed the HDMI connection and tried S-Video. Then I tried the red/white/blue RCA cables. Nothing. I just want to copy DVR programs to the DVD player.

When I had a Dish 6?? (forgot the model number), I set it up to copy from DVR to DVD, and it worked.. Can't seem to do that now.

Someone told me to run a coax from the 722k to the DVD and from the DVD to the TV. If so, I don't see an antenna out on the 722k.

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

With the 7xx and 9xx series they were fending off rebroadcasting issues that were crux of DHCP. I remember many articles about content sources being all upset about "protection". And also remember before certain software updates things working, as you noticed, a tad differently. Now as of 520(ish) my HwS sees my 22" rack monitor as incompatible via a component connection, unless I have my DLP on or AVR on or set to Pass-through to my DLP and then everything is OK.

For the coax antenna part you'll need an additional OTA module that will give out Over the Air/Antenna in and Channel 3-4 out.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't see why this wouldn't work w/ the standard RCA outputs (or the S-video, just w/ the S-video you'll need to make sure your plugging it into the INPUT on the DVD-r).

Connect the Yellow/Red/White TV1 OUTPUTS from the 722 TO the DVD recorder INPUTS. From there, you just need to find the right channel on the DVD recorder, either use channel up/down or if theres an INPUT button, press it. You gotta find the right LINE input channel on the DVD recorder where the 722 signal is being sent.

I have a Toshiba DVD recorder (w/ VCR) that I use all the time to record stuff off my 722 OR my 922 to DVD. My Toshiba has 2 RCA Inputs, 1 in the front and 1 in back. Obviously you'll need to connect your Toshiba DVD-r to the local TV an make sure to tune to that input. Test it by trying to view a DVD. I would imagine the DVD-r would UpConvert to HDMI, so I have my 722 in HDMI1 and the DVD-r in HDMI2 on my TV. (You can also use TV-2's RCA outputs and either put the 722 into single mode or just remember that u'll need to use the TV2 remote to display whatever content u want to record to DVD). Now if for some reason the DVD-r does NOT upconvert, then you'll need to connect the RCA outputs of the DVD-r to the TV. Tricky part with that is most modern TV's don't have RCA inputs, or if they do: The inputs either double as RCA or RGB an theres a setting in the TV where u have to change back an forth, OR theres a funny looking adapter, usually w/ a MINI jack, that is used to connect RCA (aka analog) inputs. That's where things can get really hairy.

As for the sound bar, for best quality, you'd want to connect the optical cable to it. The 772 "should" have an Optical (fiber optic) audio output, and any good Sound bar will have an Optical input. If your using anything but digital audio to a Sound bar, it defeats the purpose of even having it. Therefore eliminating having to pass anything thru a sound bar. Optical to sound bar, HDMI to TV. No AV recvr involved. ANd if u have an AVR, no need for a sound bar, you've got the REAL surround sound right there in the AVR, no need for the fake surround of the sound bar. Obviously you'd hafta purchase a optical cable from Best buy or online. Equipment almost never comes with one and most ppl don't have those just lieing around the house.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

shadough said:


> I can't see why this wouldn't work w/ the standard RCA outputs (or the S-video, just w/ the S-video you'll need to make sure your plugging it into the INPUT on the DVD-r).
> 
> Connect the Yellow/Red/White TV1 OUTPUTS from the 722 TO the DVD recorder INPUTS. From there, you just need to find the right channel on the DVD recorder, either use channel up/down or if theres an INPUT button, press it. You gotta find the right LINE input channel on the DVD recorder where the 722 signal is being sent.
> 
> You'll need to connect your Toshiba DVD-r to the local TV an make sure to tune to that input. Test it by trying to view a DVD. I would imagine the DVD-r would UpConvert to HDMI, so I have my 722 in HDMI1 and the DVD-r in HDMI2 on my TV. (You can also use TV-2's RCA outputs and either put the 722 into single mode or just remember that u'll need to use the TV2 remote to display whatever content u want to record to DVD). Now if for some reason the DVD-r does NOT upconvert, then you'll need to connect the RCA outputs of the DVD-r to the TV.


Done all that. Seems not to work for me. TV is Sanyo DP42410. VCR is Toshiba DVR670KU (in my OP, I mistakenly put DVR620KU).
Time marches on and now I give up on this. If nothing else, all you guys have been kind to give your expert input and I appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

SUCCESS!

I was able to make the proper connections and everything works perfectly. I am using HDMI as well as red, white and yellow cables. Now I am able to copy DVR content to my Toshiba VCR/DVD. This will eliminate the need for the EHD, which would have only allowed me to transfer (move) DVR content to the EHD. I am also able to copy live satellite TV content to DVD.

Thanks.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

usmcsgt99 said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> I was able to make the proper connections and everything works perfectly. I am using HDMI as well as red, white and yellow cables. Now I am able to copy DVR content to my Toshiba VCR/DVD. This will eliminate the need for the EHD, which would have only allowed me to transfer (move) DVR content to the EHD. I am also able to copy live satellite TV content to DVD.
> 
> Thanks.


FYI the DVD's are Standard Definition if you go to a EHD they will be High definition.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

RBA said:


> FYI the DVD's are Standard Definition if you go to a EHD they will be High definition.


That's fine with me. The recordings look great! I like the idea of not having to use DISH to watch my recordings. I'm happy with this setup.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

What was the problem why it wasn't working though?


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

shadough said:


> What was the problem why it wasn't working though?


I forgot to go into the Toshiba DVD/VCR settings and rescan the channels. That's why I formerly got the blue screen. After I did that, it all came together perfectly. It may be SD, but it's pretty sharp to me.


----------

